# 2010 Casing Contest Custom Group B



## skiprat (Jul 22, 2010)

Morning All:biggrin:
Above are the second batch of pens in the Custom Group. Please choose your favourite and do the same in the poll for Custom Group A.

When you have done that, please do the same for the Generic Group A and B polls. 

I have to split them as there is a limit in the amount of choices you can fit in each poll.

Good Luck to all those that entered. You are all worthy winners to me!!:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Jul 22, 2010)

Pics of these pens


----------

